# CM4DX Battery Issues?



## marcfogel (Jun 7, 2011)

Check out your Widgets. I had one widget that ran great on other roms but is sucking my battery dry on CM4DX.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

What widget was it?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

This is only somewhat related, but I've been getting much better battery life using Jrummy's overclock tool and running at ulv 1.0ghz. I'm also trying to figure out a workaround to enable data to switch to 2G when the phone is asleep (Toggle 2G isn't working for some reason). So far, my biggest gain in battery life was going to ulv 1.0ghz. Prior to that change, I was averaging around 10-12 hours of battery life. I'm getting around 18-20 hours now, which is perfect.


----------



## marcfogel (Jun 7, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> What widget was it?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


minimalistic text widget. most likely it was the weather widget I created. I was using time and battery as well. I just uninstalled the entire app.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

moved to the dx forum..as development is really for roms and themes and whatnot


----------



## OnMy2ndGP (Jun 13, 2011)

I wipe Dalvik and battery stats after every nightly. Doing so has yielded me much better battery life. No not 2-3 days like a few folks bs about. More like 12-15 hours of moderate to heavy usage.

DX on CM7 via Tapatalk


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Fancy Widgets Pro was eating my battery alive when I first installed CM7. That was related to the app trying to find location and GPS was enabled but use cell location was not, so it was constantly searching for GPS signal even though I was indoors and couldn't get signal.

I love the FroYo kernel - Spare Parts battery history works and is your friend (and the button backlights are not cranked to 11).


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

abqnm said:


> Fancy Widgets Pro was eating my battery alive when I first installed CM7. That was related to the app trying to find location and GPS was enabled but use cell location was not, so it was constantly searching for GPS signal even though I was indoors and couldn't get signal.
> 
> I love the FroYo kernel - Spare Parts battery history works and is your friend (and the button backlights are not cranked to 11).


+1 about the button backlights. lol. they were super bright on 596


----------



## bsbabcock (Jun 13, 2011)

Speaking of button backlights.. Any issues using adjbrightness app to shut the button lights down in CM4DX? Seems to work for me as is has in any .596 rom. A better solution? Maybe even a CM setting that'll kill the button lights?


----------



## airmaxx23 (Jun 15, 2011)

bsbabcock said:


> Speaking of button backlights.. Any issues using adjbrightness app to shut the button lights down in CM4DX? Seems to work for me as is has in any .596 rom. A better solution? Maybe even a CM setting that'll kill the button lights?


I use AdjBrightness to turn off the button lights and it works fine.


----------



## ufish2 (Jun 7, 2011)

i just read where tweetdeck updates every 15 min by defaught,changed mine to 1 hr


----------



## wurgy (Jul 6, 2011)

bsbabcock said:


> Speaking of button backlights.. Any issues using adjbrightness app to shut the button lights down in CM4DX? Seems to work for me as is has in any .596 rom. A better solution? Maybe even a CM setting that'll kill the button lights?


There's a nice thread about adjusting the brightness of your screen. http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?913-CM4DX-Auto-brightness-Settings

didn't see you post so not sure if you've seen it. I just did mine now so gonna see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

wurgy said:


> There's a nice thread about adjusting the brightness of your screen. http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?913-CM4DX-Auto-brightness-Settings
> 
> didn't see you post so not sure if you've seen it. I just did mine now so gonna see what happens tomorrow.


That does cover brightness but the button lights are not mentioned but for a second there. If you use the app it is just the last column. 255 is on 0 is off. If you are coming from 596 you won't be disappointed. Unless you like the UI Formerly Known as Blur...


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya i use those brightness settings as well and i would say it deff helps out my battery life.


----------



## DeEDubbzz (Jun 12, 2011)

Running CM7 Nightly 24...Getting this as a battery stats:










Talking about go sms, obviously. Sent less than 10 texts, recieved the same or less. Wiped battery stats yesterday afyer doing the auto brightness settings yesterday. I switched it to "Lite" mode...but don't see much difference.


----------



## wurgy (Jul 6, 2011)

I flashed to nightly #25 this morning and I made it through the day with about 20% left. I was a light to medium use day on it but still MUCH better than I was getting before. I did a complete wipe (didn't sbf though) so all of the previous settings weren't goin. All I did was install juice defender, did the battery calibration and away I went. Not sure what it was but #25 is the sweet spot for me.


----------



## Returner (Jun 7, 2011)

DeEDubbzz said:


> Running CM7 Nightly 24...Getting this as a battery stats:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the recent GO sms update was a big, big failure. the amount of CPU it uses now is disgusting. i'm n ApeX RC2 which has phenomenal battery life and it was piss-poor after the update so unfortunately i'm stuck using stock AOSP sms which i prefer to GO sms after the update :/


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Returner said:


> the recent GO sms update was a big, big failure. the amount of CPU it uses now is disgusting. i'm n ApeX RC2 which has phenomenal battery life and it was piss-poor after the update so unfortunately i'm stuck using stock AOSP sms which i prefer to GO sms after the update :/


thanks for that info. i hadn't heard about that.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Returner said:


> the recent GO sms update was a big, big failure. the amount of CPU it uses now is disgusting. i'm n ApeX RC2 which has phenomenal battery life and it was piss-poor after the update so unfortunately i'm stuck using stock AOSP sms which i prefer to GO sms after the update :/


use handcent bro


----------



## blueman (Jul 12, 2011)

DeEDubbzz said:


> Running CM7 Nightly 24...Getting this as a battery stats:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This pick just made me laugh... I know its not exactly funny, but that's a clear cut as it gets right there.

With the brightness tweaks from CM4DX Auto-brightness Settings and Imoseyon 7.1 I seem to be getting decent life with nightly #22. I have been averaging 15hrs per charge during the work week, but during the weekends when I am near a bigger city or outside most the day I get 20hrs+ per charge. The signal is horrible in our area and almost useless in buildings. It's refreshing to hang out in the next big city over and get awesome battery life.

Prior to the Auto-brightness and Imoseyon changes, I was barely getting 8hrs per charge during the work week.


----------

